# Trifexis



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Someone just e-mailed me the below attached warning about Trifexis. I want to share this heartbreaking news with everyone as three Vizlas puppies from the same litter were among those dogs who died:

http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/grieving-animal-lovers-blame-pet-drug-for-killing/vCH3g3/

http://www.actionnewsjax.com/mostpo...en-meds-and-death/ZRaG89QSk0usx_uozNCSvQ.cspx

"In the news this week, several stories emerged regarding the combo flea/heartworm/parasite oral pills brand named “Trifexis.” While there are no definitive answers yet, some concerns include:

· Pups in the same Vizsla litter dying of heart inflammation after taking the Trifexis. Only the pups taking the medication passed, the others are fine.
· Seizures
· Heavy G-I side effects.

Trifexis is a combination of two drugs, one made in the US, the other imported. Some interviewed are questioning the manufacturing quality of the imported compound. In any case, please research further if you use the medication, and please consult your veterinarian on continuing usage or switching."


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! Heartbreaking story.

Kiya took that 2 times when she was a pup. I did not have a good feeling about it from the start..first it smells horrid, second she would not eat it even covered in peanut butter. Went back to heartguard and natural oils for fleas. Not going to put my girls health, life at risk for convenience.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Both Riley and Chuck were on it for a short time, but our vet had said that you shouldn't give Trifexis to puppies under a certain age.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Argh. I am not a huge fan of taking pills myself, and feel very uneasy about giving Dre any of those horse-sized doses of monthly "prevention" medication. We skipped this month of Heartguard (or tri-heart, don't remember which one it is) because San Diego in November is not exactly a hotspot of mosquito infestation. Still trying to figure out about other possible worms.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I would be interested to find out if there are any kits you could buy and test our V yourself. Every time I take my pup to the vet they just shovel another de-worming pill without any testing done. My puppy then would vomit and feel sick for another couple of days and his breath would smell like a chemistry lab. I only would like to give him a pill if absolutely needed.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Apparently Petco offers all kinds of testing services for very cheap. The advantage of using Petco is that they actually send all samples to a real lab vs. a vet using a pseudo-lab in their own office.


----------

